# You Just Have To Give Up Your Pride



## Neutral Singh (Oct 2, 2004)

Guru Nanak Ji said:

O my dear one, there isn't much you have to do.
You just have to give up your pride.
Let go of the company of your desire and anger,
And then you will find the Lord.
Consider both pain and pleasure,
Happiness and unhappiness to be the same.
Then you won't be eaten up by your desire and anger.


----------



## Arvind (Oct 4, 2004)

Being Humblest of the Humble is the key


----------



## freevoice (Oct 4, 2004)

Give up your pride in what?  What does it mean to be humble?  Does it mean not to think and let others do the thinking for you?  Behind this humble thing is egotistical idea that there are other people who know "god".  Why should i accept that?  Is it not enough to be courteous and civil?


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 5, 2004)

Giving up pride does not mean to become passively humble, but taking the first step towards attaining GURMAT FULCRUM sans malice.When one seeks this balance then all kinds of dualities dissipate.


Tejwant


----------



## Amarpal (Oct 8, 2004)

Dear Khalsa Jee,

We when were small babies, we all played with dolls and toys. Today we do not do all that; why? This is because we have mentally evoved to a level where toys and dolls have no meaning to us. Similarly, when we evolve is spirituality, these vices of anger, lust, greed, possession, attachments, ahamkara etc all gradually start becoming insignificant and then leave the individual - there is no effort needed for this to happen; there is no feeling of loss. These vices leave the individual in a very natural way as the leaves shed from the tree when the time comes. It is very simple. The individual even does not feel the specific change that is happening in her/his being - the individual's life just becomes more peaceful and blissful and her/his natural innocence return to her/him.

What Guru Sahib has said is for those individuals who have chosen to evolve in spirituality. Gurbani says that this opportunity to evolve in spirituality is available only to those beings who are born as humans. It is up to individual to avail this opportunity or not.

Such people are never hurt by others. This is what Guru Sahib said in Japji.

With love and respect to all.

Amarpal


----------



## drkhalsa (Oct 8, 2004)

We when were small babies, we all played with dolls and toys. Today is do not do all that; why? This is because we have mentally evoved to a level where toys and dolls have no meaning to us. Similarly, when we evolve is spirituality, these vices of anger, lust, greed, possession, attachments, ahamkara etc all gradually start becoming insignificant.  

The above example was really very helpful Thank you amarpal ji for that and please keep on using such examples in your post


----------



## Gurpreet Kaur (Oct 13, 2004)

Freevoice, when you come to realise He is pervading in all, then you have to change the way you treat others anyway, but to remember it when you see your worst enemy is the challenge.


----------



## 21khalsa13 (Feb 24, 2005)

QUOTE   Give up your pride in what? What does it mean to be humble? Does it mean not to think and let others do the thinking for you? Behind this humble thing is egotistical idea that there are other people who know "god". Why should i accept that? Is it not enough to be courteous and civil?


funny situation i agree

but if anything goes right in life it gods blessing
if it all goes {censored} up it's my fault.
ego creates all problems, coz deviates from flow of life.
god lives unconditionally of outcome

dil de daulat wand.
thats gods way   he gives unconditionally everywhere
all the animals, palnts in the world get feed well everyday
we humans got intelligence
and three quarters of us starve 
if thats not ego there nothing


----------



## gur_fateh (Feb 25, 2005)

Sat Sri Akal Aman Singh

I was just wondering where in the Guru Granth Sahib i would be able to find that quote.
Thank You


----------



## Neutral Singh (Feb 25, 2005)

I will post it as soon as possible. I think i posted it from sikhitothemax serach engine but i am unable to find exact wordings.


----------

